# Archery Traditions Bamboo Longhunter for sale



## mathewsdxt (Aug 11, 2008)

I have an Archery Traditions Bamboo Longhunter for sale.  It is 68" long and 62lbs. at 28" draw.  This bow is in very nice condition and has been shot very little.  I am asking $175.00 for it but will consider reasonable offers.


----------



## tnbuckskinner (Aug 11, 2008)

Sent you a P.M.


----------



## Ol'Recurve (Aug 20, 2008)

*Bamboo  longhunter*

I must have it's twin. Great bows. I've shot lots of critters with it. It's my #2 go to bow just behind my Super Shrew. I've never owned a Quillian bow that I did not like.


----------



## FVR (Aug 20, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## dkwillfly (Aug 20, 2008)

Sent PM


----------



## jabosco (Sep 27, 2008)

mathewsdxt said:


> I have an Archery Traditions Bamboo Longhunter for sale.  It is 68" long and 62lbs. at 28" draw.  This bow is in very nice condition and has been shot very little.  I am asking $175.00 for it but will consider reasonable offers.


I am very interested in your bow. Please conract me at rofak@hotmail.com or phone at 615-826-0174in the Nasville, Tennessee area. Thanks, Bob Keyes


----------



## SSG (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you sold it yet?


----------

